
P2P Lending & Education: Quest To Solve The Student Debt Crisis - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/01/p2p-lending-education-commonbond-launches-with-3-5m-joining-sofi-in-quest-to-solve-the-student-debt-crisis/
======
chris123
Thank you for calling it "P2P" instead of "collaborative consumption" or
"sharing economy." Regarding the startup itself, I wish them luck (but I am
skeptical because lending at less than the government rate combined with the
loans being dischargeable (I assume) in bankruptcy = not a good investment for
the lenders = unsustainable business model, at least at scale. I mean if it is
just rich people giving money to students, great, but that's a scholarship or
grant, not a loan.

